# Polar / non polar track cleaners



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Last night I ran across a discussion regarding track cleaning solvents. I copied a chart showing cleaners sorted by their polar, semi polar and non polar characteristics.
I wish to re read the technical explanation, but I can't find it again. Not even sure what forum it was in. I think I got there via the suggested reading links at the bottom of an S gauge discussion.
As usual I am asking for help here.
Thanks.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I suspect this is what you are looking for. After I read it, I switched from 91% alcohol to mineral spirits. Mineral spirits work much better. It cleans faster and track & wheels stay clean longer.
Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

You, got it!, this is the original, what I read was condensed and all I kept was the chart.
I like to have some idea of the why.
Thanks very much.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Just ordered a can of the WD-40 Contact Cleaner from Menards. Thanks.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

When you get the WD-40 Contact Cleaner let us know if it states safe for use on all plastics.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

Because of that article I switched to CRC Contact Cleaner & Protectant a few years ago, and I've never looked back for track and wheel cleaning.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I like the CRC Contact Cleaner & Protectant as well although I also like mineral spirits too. 

Kenny


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

AmFlyer said:


> When you get the WD-40 Contact Cleaner let us know if it states safe for use on all plastics.



It does state on the can that it is *safe for plastic and rubber*. I was concerned about the traction tires on all of my locomotives (except ABe 4/4 III) because many times I clean rails on the fly while trains are on the move if I see the slightest headlight flicker.

It evaporates too quickly to worry about that even if it wasn't rubber-friendly. I fold up a barrel cleaning patch and soak it with the contact cleaner and start wiping. Sometimes I will use a hemostat to get into tight areas or under the catenary wire.

It seems to work well so far, but time between cleanings will tell. I first used it last night. It did remove a lot of oxidation.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Michael. I think I may get some. Big announcement today that Fry's Electronics is closing all their stores and shutting down the business. That is where I was getting all my electronics items. I guess it will be mail order now.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I had to mail order mine too since no one around here in a 50 mile radius sells the stuff. I would also like to try the mineral spirits sometime, but I don't think it will evaporate as fast and with the grades on my Rhätische Bahn line I don't know if that would be a good idea.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

MichaelE said:


> I had to mail order mine too since no one around here in a 50 mile radius sells the stuff. I would also like to try the mineral spirits sometime, but I don't think it will evaporate as fast and with the grades on my Rhätische Bahn line I don't know if that would be a good idea.


As I said earlier, I’ve been using mineral spirits. It doesn’t evaporate immediately, but it doesn’t take long. Works faster than the alcohol I had been using and stuff stays clean longer. Easy to use and you can find it at any hardware store.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I might pick up a can and compare the two.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

I bought some of WD-40 contact cleaner to try. It works without damage to plastics. The store was out of the CRC.
I like the CRC better. 
I just bought another spray can of CRC; my favorite for everything.


----------

